# WAGO 750-849 mit CoDeSys



## boheck (5 März 2009)

*Hallo,*

*ich habe das Problem das ich die oskat.lib nicht einlesen kann da der Speicher der WAGO 750 zu klein ist.*
*Die nicht benutzten lib´s kann ich auch nicht deaktivieren bzw. vom Übersetzten ausschließen.(oder ich weis nicht wie) Bei den WAGO libs funktionierts. Kann die Oskat irgendwie aufgeteilt werden. Mir gehts Haupsächlich úm den HLK bereich????*


----------



## bonatus (5 März 2009)

Hallo,

du kannst die Oscat Lib einfach mit CoDeSys öffnen und dann deine benötigten Bausteine exportieren.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Controllfreak (5 März 2009)

Das aufteilen der oscat kann mitunter ziemlich schwierig sein, da viele Bausteine auf andere Funktionen aus der Oscat-lib zugreifen und es dadurch ziemlich viele Querverbindungen gibt.


----------



## GLT (7 März 2009)

Dieses "Problem" ist zwischenzeitlich hinlänglich bekannt u. wird wohl in 3.xx behoben.

In den Zieleinstellungen (Ressourcen) kann man die max. Anzahl der Bausteine einstellen - wenn dort 512 eingetragen ist, kannst Du bedenkenlos 1024 eintragen - ins System werden ohnehin nur diejenigen BS geladen, die auch verwendet werden.

Eine Aufteilung/Reduzierung der OSCAT.lib ist möglich, jedoch werden speziell Anfänger damit überfordert (die BS sind teilweise voneinander abhängig).


----------

